# Tramadol



## VHUGHES0811 (Jul 9, 2014)

Our doc did an injection of Tramadol 60ml I can not find a hpcs code for Tramadol any ideas?  Thanks


----------



## ollielooya (Jul 9, 2014)

hmmmm, is this one of those ""unclassified drugs" (J3490) of which you'll need to add the NDC code?  Not sure about this and maybe others more knowledgable will jump in.


----------



## AKAJBART (Jul 16, 2014)

Are you sure it wasn't TORADOL - J1885 - 60mg = be 4 units


----------

